# Comfort want a tracker fitted, any other reasonable priced companies.



## Tompa (Feb 9, 2018)

Just got a letter from Comfort prior to renewal. Their pet insurers Aviva want a tracker fitted to my Ford based MH or they wont insure it. This would have to be Thatcham 5/6 and would cost several hundred pounds and a minimum of two hundred a year in fees. They can offer a lesser alternative company for seventy pounds more than the £244 I pay now. Any recommendations, I only do about 4k a year, retired and have a spotless licence and claim history.
   Cheers,   Tompa.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 9, 2018)

There is a lot of variations in quotes and conditions among the different motorhome insurance companies,sometimes there doesn't seem to be any logical explanation,they all have their different criteria for calculating premiums and they do vary enormously.

Try AIB(who give a discount for WC members),Safeguard,Caravan Guard and the 2 main clubs are all worth a try.Keep us informed,it's interesting to see the different quotes.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Safeguard* for me       :dance:       insurance and breakdown combined         :hammer:        Over they years i`ve tried all the others but i keep going back to them           :dance:


----------



## oppy (Feb 9, 2018)

Caravan guard for me, tried AiB last year because I won a discount voucher but I wouldn't touch them again.

Caravan and motorhome insurance from Caravan Guard


----------



## witzend (Feb 9, 2018)

I always wonder what it cost's to get on a insurance companys approved alarm list and what the alarm / tracker company pay to them per installation


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 9, 2018)

*Yes*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Just spoken with Safeguard about a van and what is required they say no alarm or tracker up to 45k then between 45k and 100k it is either alarm or tracker that is on their approved list , over 100k you have to have both a tracker and alarm .



Valid considerations here about the value of the vehicle

Also unfortunate;y for the OP Transit based vehicles seem very easy to steal.

Trackers (IMO) are of limited advantage in that they do not prevent theft

Alarms reduce theft
Disklok as well

Nothing is "Theftproof"


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 9, 2018)

Sadly I think the Ford Transit base is a big obstacle that they won’t like.


----------



## QFour (Feb 9, 2018)

Faced with the same when we bought our Liaka .. It was over £60,000 so AIB wanted an Alarm and Tracker fitting. Cost was over £1200 with yearly fee as well. Southdown suggested NFU in Christchurch. They are not bothered about an alarm or tracker but it cost about £100 more to insure. But as we didn't have an ongoing fee for tracker etc it worked out cheaper. They also offer new for old for first two years.

If Aviva want an Alarm and Tracker fitting because it's a Ford based MH it won't be long before all the other insurers follow. Its a shame really as Ford could sort it out. It's not rocket science to fit a new type of lock and beef up the security including removing the ability to clone keys but I suppose they then leave themselves wide open to claims of not fit for purpose and people demanding their money back as they are so easy to nick.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe quite a few insurance companies are asking for transit based motorhomes to be fitted with trackers,as there are so many of them getting stolen, because they are so easy to steal, if I owned a transit based motorhome I wouldn’t be waiting for the insurance company to tell me to have a tracker fitted, it would already be fitted, along with other security measures


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 9, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Trackers (IMO) are of limited advantage in that they do not prevent theft
> Nothing is "Theftproof"


My nephew bought a new Mercedes Sprinter for work last December and it was stolen off his drive early one morning in January, they checked the tracker and went to it's location and found the tracker on a bench outside a pub only 3 miles away! Still haven't found the van though.

As for insurance I found Adrian Flux to be the cheapest and their customer service is first class, now have my bike and the wife's car with them.

Regards,
Del


----------



## TJBi (Feb 9, 2018)

helen262 said:


> I believe quite a few insurance companies are asking for transit based motorhomes to be fitted with trackers,as there are so many of them getting stolen, because they are so easy to steal, if I owned a transit based motorhome I wouldn’t be waiting for the insurance company to tell me to have a tracker fitted, it would already be fitted, along with other security measures



Yes, with the emphasis on the other security measures.  These will vary depending on whether it is RHD or LHD, but basically involve improving security on cab doors (Hykee replacement cylinder for RHD, deadlocks for LHD) and preventing easy access to the OBD port.  All covered in numerous previous threads and vital if your motorhome is on a Ford Transit Mk.7 in particular.  An alarm system that is independent of the central locking system is also a good idea.  Far better to prevent theft than to hope that the stolen moho can be tracked.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 9, 2018)

Ihad a Transit based Hymer with a tracker fitted and it was stolen,tracker company couldn't access it concluding that it was jammed. A tracker jammer can be bought from Ebay for buttons.


----------



## Tompa (Feb 9, 2018)

A lot of the posts echo my thoughts. A tracker does not prevent theft. Standard Transits are easy to steal with the DIY kits from the internet. However mine has had all the effective anti-theft gear fitted, hykee, discloc etc. the insurers are not interested, their only concern is fit a tracker which makes you think backhanders.
 I think it was Charlie who said he would not want his MH back if it was nicked and I can see the sense in that. Surely anti-theft measures are to be encouraged, not let them nick it and we,ll get it back later stripped, damaged or just find the tracker and no MH.
   Tompa


----------



## REC (Feb 10, 2018)

I went through similar conversations with insurers...some  did not want more than the manufacturers immobiliser and others wanted trackers etc. I got very confused with it all and went with NFU who came out about the same price as most but seemed to cover everything I wanted (including unlimited EU cover)  and were happy for me to fit whichever security devices I felt best ( so many opinions it is very subjective). I was amused by the limit of carrying no more than 2000 shotgun cartridges on the policy. AIB was £100 more than NFU (aixa) and when pushed offered an alternative for about £50 less ..the WC discount was a bit superfluous it seemed. I have to say it was much easier to insure the old relay conversion which was just a standard van insurance and not worth much!


----------



## maingate (Feb 10, 2018)

REC said:


> I went through similar conversations with insurers...some  did not want more than the manufacturers immobiliser and others wanted trackers etc. I got very confused with it all and went with NFU who came out about the same price as most but seemed to cover everything I wanted (including unlimited EU cover)  and were happy for me to fit whichever security devices I felt best ( so many opinions it is very subjective). I was amused by the limit of carrying no more than 2000 shotgun cartridges on the policy. AIB was £100 more than NFU (aixa) and when pushed offered an alternative for about £50 less ..the WC discount was a bit superfluous it seemed. I have to say it was much easier to insure the old relay conversion which was just a standard van insurance and not worth much!



I tried to get a quote from NFU a few years ago. They said they could not cover me because I lived in a Town. 

I got the feeling I was being told a pack of lies so did not push it with them. Anyone else had this?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 10, 2018)

*Apart from the Inconvenience and delay*

I agree with "Chainsaw Charlie" and others.

Would not want it back damaged etc etc Probably still a major claim (items stolen) thus wiping out NCD

Better to get a decent settlement even though this will/may wipe out NCD and maybe apply a loading.

Prevention is better than Cure

I have 2 Antitheft devices !
Not interested in a tracker


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 10, 2018)

I found Carole Nash were cheaper than AIB this year as they included UK and Europe breakdown cover for £20 more with the same insurer.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 10, 2018)

maingate said:


> I tried to get a quote from NFU a few years ago. They said they could not cover me because I lived in a Town.
> 
> I got the feeling I was being told a pack of lies so did not push it with them. Anyone else had this?



It wor cos thas a makam !!


----------



## maingate (Feb 10, 2018)

Old_Arthur said:


> It wor cos thas a makam !!



You shouldn't be out of your coffin during daylight hours Arthur, it can damage your health.


----------



## TeamRienza (Feb 13, 2018)

I know it is a ‘piece of string’ question, but is there any information on the range that these jammers (good or bad) cover? If a tracker is at the rear of a 7m van on the chassis, will the jammer inside the cab cover that distance effectively?

A hard wired tracker will pump out a signal for weeks or months, presumably if the jammer stops emitting a signal when the ignition is off because it is plugged into the cigar lighter, the tracker will update its location.

Curious as being a fairly law abiding citizen it is an area I have virtually no knowledge of.

Davy


----------



## JohnClimber (Feb 15, 2018)

Don't advertise that you have a tracker with stickers on the windows etc.
If you want one I would recommend TeletrackNavman GPS Fleet Management Solution - Teletrac Navman

Our Crane Hire firm uses them for our fleet of vehicles and they did "a friend's" campervan one for a really low monthly price and free installation.


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a Thatcham cat7 tracker and you can fit it yourself.

Have a great record for recovery as well, (I do want mine back) doesn’t need to be hard wired in either so no finding it by following wires and resist jamming as it has different ways of sending signal

I did a lot of googling before going for this and was very pleased with it and the company. 

Automatrics MTrack | Best Award Winning Trackers


----------

